# Maquina de humo



## parisiennes (Nov 23, 2005)

Ando buscando algún circuito para realizar una maquina de humo que sea posible conectarla a 12v. es para ponerla en el auto.
la idea que tenia yo era hacerla con una bomba de los zapitos del auto, un recipiente para ponerle el liquido que utiliza esta maquina, cañito de cobre (que no tengo idea que diametro puedo usar). lo que me falta es la resistencia con su respectivo potenciometro, para poder calentar el liquido y que se evapore.

espero que me den su ayuda para poder realizar esta maquina de humo .

Saludos!


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 24, 2005)

Esto es un proyecto más de termodinámica o mecánica que de electrónica, pero hay varias formas de hacer máquinas de humo, una puede ser utilizando hielo seco y agua, y otra con aire comprimido sobre aceite vegetal. De cualquier manera, mientra más frío el ambiente mas denso el humo. El problema de usar aceite vegetal es el olor que no es muy bueno, pero creo que puedes usar también glicerina.

La otra forma es atomizar agua sobre un contenedor de hielo seco cada cierto tiempo a la vez que "soplas" el gas a través de un tubo de salida. 

Fíjate aquí como hacer una sencilla:

http://www.iosphere.net/~rheslip/html/fog_machine.html

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## cerevro (Ene 25, 2006)

yo creo que lo del hielo seco es lo mas facil, lo que te indica marcelo es verdaderamente verdadero intenta el manejo del recipiente y del conducto del humo ,  lo del agua y el hielo seco es extremadamente facil.-


----------



## carrloz (Feb 5, 2006)

yo en una ocacion desarme una maquina de humo y basicamente es  un tubo de cobre de los utilizados en gas domestico, el tubo esta aplanado y enrollado sobre una resistencia de alambre de las utilizadas en parillas electricas, el recipiente es una simple botella ala cual se le conecta un motobomba de 12v (es de las que utilizan los carros en el sistema de limpiadores) sobre la resistencia habia colocado un termostato como el de las planchas (no es potenciometro) y eso era todo basicamente

saludos

carlos


----------



## SEÑOR DON X (Feb 17, 2006)

hola primero que nada un saludo a todos los del foro fijate que ya hace un tiempo yo tenia la misma idea de hacer que mi coche sacara humo..... ya que anteriormente lo hice que sacara fuego por el escape entonces seme vino a la idea utilizar el famoso tubo de cobre y el liquido de yodo ese que venden para las camaras de humo.... como has de saber se tiene que calentar el tuvo de cobre para que pueda evaporar el liquido y producio el humo asi que eso fue muy facil: le instale un tanque como los que traen de agencia para los chisgueteros (limpiavidrios ) ese tanquesito lo llene de liquido para camara de humo y la bombita que traen la conecte a la bateria del carro con un swicht de puchon... que instale en el tablero el motor tiene una manguera de salida la cual conecte al tuvo de cobre y despues el tuvo de cobre lo enrolle al tuvo de escape de mi coche lo mas cerca que pude del multiple y asi cada que yo presionaba el boton de mi tablero el carro se llenaba de humo como si se estuviera quemando.... despues le aceleraba y le presionaba al boton de fuego en el escape y la gente corria a sus casas gritando ! se quema un carro ! hey se esta quemando el carro !!! jejeje bueno la verdad si es algo divertido nada mas tengan cuidado con la gente ... saludos para todos.

att: el srdonx


----------



## emperador72 (Ago 7, 2006)

necesito fabricar una maquina de humo , la cual sea de funcionamiento instantaneo,es decir que el humo, pueda ser lanzado inmediatamente ,apenas se active sin precalentamiento, que trabaje a 12 v , o que solucion se podria dar, en sintesis necesito llenar un cuarto de humo en el menor tiempo posible, como se podria hacer.


----------



## SEÑOR DON X (Ago 7, 2006)

Si lo que necesitas es llenar un cuarto de humo de la forma mas rápida es utilizando polvora. el inconveniente es que ese tipo de humo es dañino para el organismo. hay otras soluciones como las que utilizan ladrones de exposiciones y  galerias. que son mediante químicos y mezclas de costos muy altos. pero bueno hay te va la solución mas viable a tu necesidad.
Prepara un fundible. de la sig. manera.  Derrites a fuego lento 3 partes de azúcar por 1 parte de nitrato de potasio las mezclas perfectamente hasta lograr una mezcla homogénea agregas unas cabezas de cerillos o fósforos. vierte la mezcla en un tuvo de cartón como el del papel sanitario antes de que se endurezca métele mas cabezas de fósforos en un extremo esa será la mecha. deja que seque y listo. Cuando quieras utilizarlo enciende la mecha y en 5 segundos tendrás un cuarto de 5 x 8 lleno de humo blanco. saludos. ( el texto aquí presentado es solo con fines informaciónrmativos no me responsabilizo por el uso que puedan hacerle otras personas estos conocimientos son facilites de hallar en la red. )


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 7, 2006)

Jajaja, necesitas un permiso especial para comprar nitrato de potasio.
Cuando estes mesclando, hacelo con cuidado, sin respirar y sin soplar sobre la mescla...
JAMAS uses un recipiente de aluminio para hacer la mezcla, generalmente se usa un mortero de madera.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2006)

Y manten tus papeles del seguro medico a la mano por si las dudas....


----------



## emperador72 (Ago 10, 2006)

Muchas gracias por sus aportes y mira que si han sido rapidos, voy a pasar a explicar mejor mi proyecto, yo lo que deseo es conectarle una "maquina de humo" a un sistema de alarma, que en el momento de ser activado, inicia la sirena y al mismo tiempo se inicie la maquina de humo, esto con el fin de llenar le cuarto o local de dicho humo, de este modo hacer la "labor " del ladron aun mas dificil, por eso la necesidad de que trabaje a 12 v , en la contingencia que se corte el suministro de energia electrica,no se si exista alguan manera de que un gas comprimido al contacto con el aire se enrarezca y por lo tanto oscurezca el local, bueno en fin, muy amables y gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 11, 2006)

En la época en que vendía alarmas, la empresa para la que trabajaba, vendía sobre pedido especial, unas bombitas de gas lacrimógeno. Estas vencen al año  y si se disparan dejan marcas en el revoque de la pared donde se montan.

Como lo tuyo es mas bien pirotécnico, conseguí una granada de humo comercial, de esas que llevan a la cancha y vienen en varios colores, la mecha se puede encender haciendola pasar por un par de resistencias de 1Ω 5W cerámicas en serie. El cálculo es 12v 2Ω 6A 72W. No se me ocurre otra forma de poner al rojo vivo un componente con 12v


----------



## monik.. (Feb 9, 2007)

holas..quiero hacer una maquina de humo, que sea de 12v, necesito el esquematico para poder diseñarlo o todo relacionado para poder hacerlo.  

gracias


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 9, 2007)

Mmm... Me parece que pedis demasiado. No creo que alguien del foro se ponga a realizar un diseño completo porque lo pides...
Pero para ayudarte te puedo decir que el liquido de humo suele quemarse a 285 ºC...
Necesitas una resistencia de 12V, un termostato de contacto de la temperatura que encuentres y buscar la forma de regularlo... y si no queres echar el liquido con la mano directamente en la resistencia (aunque es eficiente) podes buscar una bomba de esas que utilizan los autos para rocear el parabrisas para limpiarlos... La conexion no es dificil.
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 9, 2007)

http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/02/06/huge-smoke-ring-generator/

ja jajaa, y yo que me creia un experto


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 30, 2008)

hola queria habalros de una costa quiero hacer una maquina de humo ,tengo una resistencia de 2500W ...una bomba de 16 litros hora creo y ganas de hacerlo..pense en un serpentin de cobre .....,un bimetal (termostato ) 185º ,me falta el tanque que eso con una garrafa....pense en un circuito simple..el bimetal domine todo para que asi si la resistencia esta fria no puedas encender la bomba!


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

tan grande es tu maquina.....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2008)

en realidad será una maquina de humo muy buena, solo que con componentes caseros que mi amigo jose ya tenia en casa.

lo grande se puede achicar, usandolo con menos mezcla o menos calor o menos presion.
lo chico no se puede agrandar.

saludos.


----------



## jfranco (Sep 30, 2008)

las maquinas de humo minimo tienen 700 watts de alambre...y una pequeña bomba hecha una buena cantidad de humo...


----------



## diego_z (Sep 30, 2008)

hace unos cuantos años repare una maquina comercial y esta hera muy sencilla hera un bloque de aluminio perforado con dos resistencias de plancha para elevar la tem . y lograr la vaporizacion del liquido y la bombita hera conmun y silvestre ,, ahora no se me ocurre nada como vaporizar a 12 v ( tal vez una resistencia de precalentamiento de veiculo diesel el problema es que consumen bata y mucha, tambien puedes fijarte en la posibilidad de una resistencia de motor perking estas hacen pasar el gas oil por su interior produciendo llama en la admision del motor en el caso del liquido no ardera porque no es combustible ,, es cuestion de probar ) y tampoco recuerdo que liquido hera pero eso le preguntas a cualquier dj


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 1, 2008)

pues si utiliza 2000W pues ya vez , y una bomba de 12 volt que de unos 20 a 50 l por hora y fiesta   , con eso haces maravillas luego pones liquido denso o lo pasas por un cubo con hielo y sale el humito a ras del suelo y da un efecto muy tetrico  jajajja el plano es simple ...creeis que con un termostato de 1885 º ira bien? lo pongo a la entrada del tubo de cobre y la entrada cuando se ponga a 185 salta pero el nucle de la resistencia esta a unos 230 ª vapor ..


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja, necesitas un permiso especial para comprar nitrato de potasio.
> Cuando estes mesclando, hacelo con cuidado, sin respirar y sin soplar sobre la mescla...
> JAMAS uses un recipiente de aluminio para hacer la mezcla, generalmente se usa un mortero de madera.



No es nitroglicerina! no hacen falta taaaaaaantos cuidados! Quien dijo que hace falta un permiso para comprarlo? Yo voy a la farmacia y compro de a 1Kg y no me preguntan ni me dicen nada


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> pues si utiliza 2000W pues ya vez , y una bomba de 12 volt que de unos 20 a 50 l por hora y fiesta   , con eso haces maravillas luego pones liquido denso o lo pasas por un cubo con hielo y sale el humito a ras del suelo y da un efecto muy tetrico  jajajja el plano es simple ...creeis que con un termostato de 1885 º ira bien? lo pongo a la entrada del tubo de cobre y la entrada cuando se ponga a 185 salta pero el nucle de la resistencia esta a unos 230 ª vapor ..



MMM...el termostato se banca 10A?
MMM...no es mucho 50L x Hora?


Para hacer la de 12V lo que puede aprovechar son las lamparas esas que viene la luz alta y la baja juntas (bien cuando se quema alguna de las dos   ).


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 2, 2008)

pero si tengo una resistencia buena pues para que....jajajajaja el termostato era de la caldera de una vaporeto... yo el liquido lo queria hacer con glicerina ,agua y alcohol...


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 2, 2008)

la gliceriana su punto de ebullicion es de 295 º eso pone en la wikipedia no se y el de auutoignicion es de 325 ª tengo que tener cuidadin
jaajajaj


pues una bomba de  6 o 8 litros/ min jajaja eso es una maquina y no lo que venden las tiendas jajajjajjaj


----------



## turbojet (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola,  nose si lo han comentado ya.

Yo en mi avion RC uso una mezcla de gasoil/parafina, que a 120 grados, echo un humo considerable. A más grados tiene que ser la bomba.

Yo utilizo un depósito con una bomba que la activo desde la emisora por donde contolo el avión y con un tubo para gasolina se lo inyecto directamente al escape produciendo una humo blanco denso.

Puedes ver un vídeo ahunque verás qu eaca poco humo por la poca temperatura y ya que lo tengo limitado a poco  caudal.

Si lo inyectas a la cola del escape cuando esté bien caliente tendrás buenos resultados.

YouTube - Extra 330L echando humo

Un saludo


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 2, 2008)

pero eso para un recinto con poca ventilaicon no es adecuado..jjajajaja otra cosa como conecto el cobre dell serpentin al la goma de la bomba ..?'


----------



## jfranco (Oct 2, 2008)

mira jose flash en las maquinas que visto la manguera de goma entra a presion men con un pequeña agarradera a presion...


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 2, 2008)

ya pero mi pregunta era si no se derritiria 
 ya que plastico con cobre y el cobre al  fuego dish!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2008)

deja unos 8 centimetros extra de tubo de cobre antes de donde tenes la resistencia y ahi haces la union, nunca viste como era una por dentro?
Ah y lo de ponerle alcohol no es muy buena idea porq el humo pasa a ser gas lacrimogeno.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2008)

en realidad, lo de la quimica ligera que aplican algunos, es desastrozo.

la mezcla, solo debe contener agua glicerina y alcohol, en proporciones considerables para q a una temperatura no superior a los 150ºC se vaporice sin causar grandes problemas.

no debe superar esa temperatura dado q el agua encuantra su fase vapor a 100 grados y el alcohol a solo 25º.

no hay que tomar tantas precuaciones si no se utilizan compuestos quimicos reactivos entre si, y que uno no sepa un carajo de quimica.

lo del mortero de madera es de la prehistoria.
hoy en dia hay materiales q no son practicamente reacitvos.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> en realidad, lo de la quimica ligera que aplican algunos, es desastrozo.


Ese palo para quien fue?
O es para mi por lo del alcohol?  Yo no uso alcohol


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2008)

no hay drama fernandito.

es solo para avisarle al grupo que no siempre hay q creer todas esas cosas q se dicen.

si bien hay q tener cuidado.

otro temita el de las superetapas de potencia, no dejan de sorprenderme.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 2, 2008)

Lo de las potencias....mmm... completamente cierto. Tambien hay de los que ponen: Recien estoy empezando con esto de la electronica y decidi armar una potencia de 10000w... o con las fuentes smps jeje.
Hace uno o  dos dias vi aca en el foro un estudiante de 1 año de electronica que pretendia hacer un vehiculo autonomo que transmita audio,video, y no se que mas... Pero bue... hay que estudiar antes de hacer algo!

Draco: en caso de no usar el alcohol mas o menos cual es la temperatura ideal?
Porq como me gusta el tuning y lo unico que me falta es la maquina de humo me voy a hacer una 
Aunque aca donde vivo (no es una ciudad muy grande) no consigo termostatos estaba pensando en usar una PTC.


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 3, 2008)

dios el cobre esta carito jajajajaj! con dos metros va vien y como lo ago porque compre medio metro de ese que es de calentador que es cobre o no se que y por fuera plateado pero al doblarlo se qudo demasiado cerrado podia parar el agua pero no me  gusta puede ser bueno porque asi se calenta mas el agua al quedar mas tiempo dentro pero al tirar para atras zas parti el tubo jajaja y cone se trozo solo  con 15 cm rectos no sirve necesito como unos 2  o un metros y enrroyado bueno.. pero .


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2008)

Tambien podes probar con el de aluminio que se usa para gas, yo una vez probe pero como no tenia termostato y usaba una lampara de 500w se me derritio el tubo


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo (Oct 3, 2008)

Para auto/moto prueben con cañito inyector luego del múltiple escape, con motor y escape bien caliente, el "combustible" es líquido refrigerante en bidón(baratito). Es para exterior y no tiene olor.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2008)

Que me decias Djdraco sobre la Quimica ligera? JAJAJA

Petryszyn Gustavo: Que no tenga olor no significa que no sea toxico. Todavia no mataste a nadie?


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 4, 2008)

ya hice el serpentin...creo que es suficiente...


----------



## jfranco (Oct 4, 2008)

amigo jose  vi en unas maquinas que el enrrollamiento del cañeria de cobre la hacen sobre un aluminio parecido a un tubo  dentro de el se coloca la resistencia el aluminio se calienta y como es  resistente a la temperatura calienta todo la cañeria de cobre al estar enrrollado en este mismo tubo de aluminio


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2008)

Parece comprado jajaja! Para que no se aplaste donde lo doblas tenes que llenarlo con arena antes de doblarlo.


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

exactamente, rellenas los tubos de arena y despues los doblas para que no se aplastes, puedes calentarlos al rojo vivo para hacer este trabajo! tengan cuidado!


----------



## alexus (Oct 4, 2008)

mañana voy a recorrer la feria vecinal a ver si encuentro algun motorcito! aqui nadie tira nada! peor en esta feria encontras cualquier cosa! jejeje tenes algo mas de tus trabajos para adjuntar por aqui?


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 5, 2008)

pero ya le doble... y si lo pongo recto y intento doblarlo se puede partir y ademas el liquido pasa bien porque yo lo probe......otra pregunta:   ¿ creeis que son suficientes ?


si es fuficiente...acabo de probarla....jaja pero tengo que vo,ver a hacer el serpentin porque cuesta meter liquido ... y mas cuando esta caliente que hace el humo hace presion....

mi padre me dio una idea para que sea mas facil y sea mejor para  la distribucion del calor...es cojer la  resistencia ponerle arcilla al redecor haciendo un cilindro o parecido y poner hay el tubo y asi los giros son menos duros ....y luego echarle hacilla encima el tubo y asi cuando metes el liquido no baja tan rapido la temperatura cuando metes liquido.. que les parece....


ye que es mas dificil de hace humo el liquido o el agua poque yo en el serpentin meto agua y sale vapor pero tambien sale gotas de agua... muy muy pocas paero salen esa tambien porque no calente bien el tubo pero..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2008)

sobre lo del combustible, al tomar cierta temperatura podria explotar espontáneamente, hay que tener cuidado. ya que si tienes el combustible, solo t falta el comburente q es el aire mismo, asi q cuidado.

saludos a jose.


----------



## alexus (Oct 13, 2008)

como puedo fabricar el liquido para la maquina de humo? puede ser con aroma a vainilla?

2o. quiero construirme una maquina, que: mantenga la resistencia caliente, para cuando le inyecte el liquido el tubo y que el motor no arranque cuando esta este fria..
 alguna idea?


----------



## alexus (Oct 18, 2008)

como debo hacer para que la maquina largue el humo como en el primer dibujo, (hacia adelante) y no como en el segundo (hacia arriba, tipo chimenea)? desde ya gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 18, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> como puedo fabricar el liquido para la maquina de humo? puede ser con aroma a vainilla?
> 
> 2o. quiero construirme una maquina, que: mantenga la resistencia caliente, para cuando le inyecte el liquido el tubo y que el motor no arranque cuando esta este fria..
> alguna idea?



El liquido se hace con agua y glicerina, mientras mas glicerina mas tiempo permanece el humo... generalmente suele ser 20% glicerina y 80% agua.Vienen esencias para darle aroma.

y eso de mantener la resistencia caliente..... se llama termostato


----------



## alexus (Oct 18, 2008)

y para que el humo salga hacia adelante? 800ml de agua, 200ml de glicerina, asi esta bien? y el acohol?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 18, 2008)

No se como es tu maquina  Las proporciones estan bien aunque si le pones menos glicerina es lo mismo, alcohol no te recomiendo que le pongas porq hace arder la vista... ademas no se en que cambia! si alguien me explica cuales son las ventajas del alcohol mejor


----------



## alexus (Oct 19, 2008)

la maquina la estoy armando! quiero saber si hay que hacer algun arreglo en la serpentina para que el humo salga hacia adelante, "con presion"... dede ya gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

Podes cerrar un poco el extremo del tubo o usar las boquillas esas que van en los quemadores de las estufas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 19, 2008)

O con un ventilador de PC ajustado con una botella de agua para que salga por la boca.

O un potente altavoz por ahi corren varios inventos DIY...

A y no te olvides de meterle muuchos led de tuticolori made in ebay


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2008)

"O con un ventilador de PC ajustado con una botella de agua para que salga por la boca."
mmm... no cambia en mucho me imagino...

O un potente altavoz por ahi corren varios inventos DIY...
me parece que lo que viste es otra cosa.... pone algun link.

A y no te olvides de meterle muuchos led de tuticolori made in ebay 
?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2008)

La botella se utiliza como un colector de viento o embudo de esta forma tienes un caudal de aire que impulsa el humo, barato y facil de hacer, es como un minicompresor.

Lo del altavoz lo vi no recuerdo si en  hack a day o hacked gadgets, en todo caso hay varias cosas de maquinas de humo en youtube. Se trata de otro metodo para impulsas el humo.

El altavoz se utilizaba para hacer añillos de humo igual que el tabaco.


Lo de los led es un poco cachondeo, como ultimamente por todos sitios le meten led's y en ebay estan buen precio.

Ojo que podria quedar curioso, sobretodo si jugamos con el efecto espectroscópico sincronizado con el  movimiento del humo.


No me hagais mucho caso que ha veces se me va la perola.



Un cordial saludo


----------



## alexus (Oct 20, 2008)

ok! gracias! y para aromatizar el humo? me gustaria con olor a vainilla, en las herboristerias venden esencias, serviran?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 20, 2008)

habria que ver si sirven las esecias a base de agua o a base de aceite, seria cuestion de probar su comportamiento en la maquina y que pasa con la nariz y los ojos, por que al ser calentado y vaporizado tal vez se cambien las propiedasdes quimicas de la esencia. saludos


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 30, 2008)

hola estoy tratando de hacer un mini maquina de humo;mi idea es usar a un compuesto de Glicerina Liquida , Alcohol y Agua en una botella de cristal (como de mallonesa), em la base una placa fenolica virgen con una espiral de alambre de cobre algo grueso y en la tapa tres orificios: uno para los cables conectados a la placa, otros pra la salida del humo y un tercero para la entrada de aire o de una bomba de aire como de pecera.

la idea es usar un transformador que me de 12v y conectarlo a la placa; la glicerina empezara a calentarce hasta generar humo y com la bomba de pecera hacer circular el humo hacia el exterior.

creen que funcione? la placa es para darle estabiblidad y un area mayor para calentar el compuesto de Glicerina Liquida , Alcohol y Agua


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 30, 2008)

por cierto si utilizas un aroma con el compuesto de Glicerina Liquida , Alcohol y Agua no hay problema; solo tienes que usar algo menos de agua aunque eso aria mas denso el humo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 31, 2008)

por experiencia propia puedo decir que calentar la glicerina o el compuesto como queres hacer no resulta, la superficie tiene que estar caliente y recien ahi hacer contacto con el compuesto. por lo menos con los liquidos comerciales


----------



## shadow_x (Nov 12, 2008)

ok; pero creen que se pueda si hago un ini serpentin en una botella de mermelada (es algo grande) y con una bomba de pecera y otro frasco con el liquido? asi cuando el tubo serpentin este caliente activo la bomba,almenos esa es la idea.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 12, 2008)

no creo que el frasco resista la temperatura que necesita el liquido para volatizar bien. pero ponele que resiste, lo que decis debe de resultar, cuando experimentaba con cosas asi use una bombita de aire de pecera conectada con una bombita de sapito, el lava parabrisas, por medio de sondas de hospital comunes mezclaba el liquido con el aire y lo inyectaba a un serpentin de cobre que salio de un pequeño calefoncito a gas. tenia que prender el aire, y ahi activaba la bombita del sapito, y por el efecto del aire impulsado por el respirador salia como chijotazo el humo, pero eso si, el serpentin tenia que estar ben caliente sino simplemente salia el liquido hirviendo. saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 13, 2008)

Realmente es mas simple calentar un calderín  a una buena temperatura, e inyectar líquido a presión, de forma que se pulverice al contacto con el calderín. Es el sistema clásico. Eso sí, cuidado con las esencias y los líquidos aditivos. Cualquier producto que produzca residuo, en segundos nos obstruye los gicleurs o chicles... Inlcuida el agua del grifo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 13, 2008)

claro si es lo clasico, pero tene cuidado de que el humo no vuelva para atras y haga desastre, te digo por que todas estas cosas me pasaron


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 11, 2009)

Hay mas o menos la forma de conexion, para lo de la temperatura puedes usar un 555 para conectar y desconectar la resistencia para que siempre se mantenga caliente, los periodos de tiempo tienes que cuadrarlos tu de acuerdo a la resistencia que tengas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 11, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos por partes dijo Jack el destripador:
1- Correcto, depende de la cantidad puede ser mas o menos peligroso que la nitroglicerina.
2- Muy irresponsable de tu parte declarar tan genéricamente acerca de los cuidados que estan de más, deberías enumerarlos:
Si lo respiras, se te mete en los pulmones y te lo sacan en forma de tumor.
Si lo soplas se mete en lugares indeseables como una rosca de algún bulón, seguro no lo queres encontrar en todos lados.
Si lo mesclas con aluminio ya es otra cosa, distinta, pero no menos peligrosa.
3- El quote que hiciste como que dice *Nilfred*
4- Ok, estas en una provincia minera, en una ciudad minera, donde casualmente esta la facultad de minería  No me quieras sorprender entonces con que conseguis *Trotil* en la farmacia (venta bajo receta archivada) ¿Cómo no vas a conseguir nitrato de potasio? Acá necesito un permiso especial firmado por el Papa hasta para comprar "Diluyente industrial" (Bencina).


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2009)

Un moderador diciendo malas palabras? Que mal...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 11, 2009)

¿Donde, donde?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 12, 2009)

La forma mas rápida barata y ~ segura, es coger un cable de impresora (de los que se conectan al puerto paralelo),
Desarmarlo, sacar todos los condutores internos (25), y cortar un trozo de 2 cm de largo, pelar los extremos y conectarlos
a una fuente de alimentación de una PC.

Esos cables son tan finos que con la gran intensidad que pasa por ellos, devido a la potencia de la fuente, se calentaran mucho y quemarán  la funda de plástico, produciendo una gran cantidad de humo blanco, seguramente tóxico.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Hay mas o menos la forma de conexion, para lo de la temperatura puedes usar un 555 para conectar y desconectar la resistencia para que siempre se mantenga caliente, los periodos de tiempo tienes que cuadrarlos tu de acuerdo a la resistencia que tengas.
> 
> Saludos.



El problema que le veo a tu propuesta es que no se va a mantener la temperatura ideal... lo mejor es usar un termostato. Imaginate que justo se desconecta la resistencia y encima le mandas mucho liquido... yo me quedo con un termostato   
Se podria diseñar algo usando una NTC o PTC, o una termocupla de estufa... si tengo tiempo hago algo y lo subo. Saludos


----------



## emaaw (Sep 14, 2009)

Jeje, bueno mi problema esta en que tengo que hacer una maquina de humo que funciona con una resistencia de nicron al rededor de un tubo de cobre. por lo que dice en el esquema va a 220v. El problema es que si lo conecto armo un corto terrible. Nesecito saver como hago para hacer la resistencia a 220v sin que haga  cortto, no se si le tengo que poner algun resistor.. les agradeceria que me ayudaran, soy principiante..

les dejo el esquema...




Yo no estoy usando un termostato... eso tambien nesecito saver como puedo solucionarlo, por que si pasa de 300º la mezcla se "desnaturaliza"

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Nico17 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola emaaw, Yo me estoy haciendo una con la resistencia de una plancha (tienen termostato)(un problema menos) y abajo le armo un bloque de aluminio perforado por donde pasa agua con glicerina que es impulsada por una bombita de limpiaparavrisas. Y anda de lujo, espero que te sirva, Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Sep 16, 2009)

la aislas con mica!!


----------



## emaaw (Feb 25, 2010)

Bueno chicos hace mucho que no me conecto y queria que supieran que la maquina de humo que hace un tiempo consulte aca ya esta echa y quiero compartir el metodo que usamos asi pueden construirse la suya.... 
primer post: Como hacer maquina de humo

Bueno, en realidad nosotros usamos muchos restos de madera que encontramos para hacer la caja de madera(bastante gruesa, cosa que no es indispensable) y la ensablamos.

Foto:



Lamentablemente no saque fotos de la construccion, aca la caja ya esta echa.

Luego, armamos un "cuartito sin techo"(se ve en la imagen)de ladrillos COMUNES, ya que no teniamos refractarios, pero si se pueden conseguir refractarios es mejor por que estos no sirven!.La plataforma de ladrillos sostiene resistencias envueltas en tubos de cuarzo, exactamente los de las estufitas que se venden indiviuduales por 5% c/u. Para hacer pasar el liquido compramos un tubo de cobre de 4 mm de diametro, algo asi de 1.5 m, que enrrollamos a traves de los tubitos de cuarzo.

Foto: 



Por ultimo la pintamos. Esta empezo usando 1 tubos de cuarzo quebrado a la mitad que doblamos (no se si es lo ideal, si allguno me puede ayudar con eso), y ahora tiene 2 tubos, que quedan como 4. Le pusimos una bombita para que tire una solucion de gliserina que compramos e hicimos un embudo de botellita para poner la mezcla y que baje con gravedad, ayudado por una pequeña bombita de parabrizas, la cual no se quemo de milagro, pero = al salir la mezcla en forma de humo con tanta fuerza hace succion y hace que el liquido vaya coriendo.

Les dejo una foto del funcionamiento!!!:..

Foto:





Espero que les sirva ya que pusimos mucho desempeño con 0 conocimientos del tema..:!!

Les dejo por si quieren mas fotos:

http://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc00381f.jpg/

Culquier cosita preguntar que esta para eso!!


Un saludoo a todos...

Ema


----------



## alexus (Feb 25, 2010)

felicitaciones por el montaje, pero si es algo que le vas a dar uso, te conviene usar una resistencia de 5 piedras, de las grandes, tienen forma de cilindro, y enroscarle el tubo por fuera, quedara mas "seguro".

recuerda porner, termostato, y algun fusible!!!


----------



## emaaw (Feb 25, 2010)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ...te conviene usar una resistencia de 5 piedras, de las grandes, tienen forma de cilindro, y enroscarle el tubo por fuera, quedara mas "seguro"...
> 
> recuerda porner, termostato, y algun fusible!!!



jajajajjaa, se te agradesco los consejos, ni bien junte unos mango la completo... quisimos agragarle un termostato de plancha, lo que funcionan por dilatacion pero no hubo forma, asi que si alguno me aconseja alguno que pueda funcionar estaria bueno. No tieneque sobrepasar los 250ºC - 300ºC.

Saludoss!!,,

Ema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2010)

Vi una hecha con la base de una cafetera eléctrica que tiene un bloque de aluminio con la resistencia blindada dentro y también el caño por dónde circula el agua , le modificaron el termostato por otro de plancha ya que el que trae original anda apenas por los ciento y piquito de grados centígrados . . .  bidoncito con bombita lavaparabrisas de 12 Vcc y listo.

La punta de salida está por arriba del nivel del líquido para que no gotee y además la habían aplastado para hacerle un pico que decían funcionaba mejor.


----------



## buitrillo (May 30, 2010)

hice exactamente este modelo para fabricar la maquina d*E* humo,pero el tubo avienta el primer chisquete de humo y el tubo se enfria y envia solo la mezcla, que me falta,ayuda


----------



## jeremylf (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola.

Se supone que la mezcla común es glicerina con agua o con alcohol verdad? Pero quisiera saber que proporción debería hacer o si hace falta algún otra sustancia para hacer que el humo sea mas denso, mas blanco... Quiero que no se pueda ver a través de el, mas denso... Pues eso =D

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2010)

Entonces Glicerina pura !

Saludos !


----------



## jeremylf (Oct 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces Glicerina pura !
> 
> Saludos !


Enserio? Escuche de otro componente que se llama Glicol, es lo mismo a la glicerina o se refiere a otro ?

Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 6, 2010)

jeremylf dijo:


> Enserio? Escuche de otro componente que se llama Glicol, es lo mismo a la glicerina o se refiere a otro ?
> 
> Gracias.


 

jeje Con este dato a mas de uno se le para los pelos, el compuesto de liquido de humo pro es el *propilenglicol* mezclado con alchol etilico

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propilenglicol

Hipoalergenico, no irrita los ojos, no obstruye las vias respiratorias y si esta a baja temperatura no es toxico


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 6, 2010)

Una pregunta, si le metemos casi 300º grados a un resistor de lavadora (2000 W), ¿aguanta o no? Pretendo, en su día, ingeniarme una con dicha resistencia, un termostato que alcance dicha Tª y una bomba lavaparabrisas de motor universal de 12 v con un dimmer y un bastidor de PC. Por eso pido datos constructivos de dicha máquina.


----------



## jeremylf (Oct 12, 2010)

Anotado!

Porcierto, sabran de alguna resistencia calentadora o calefactora de 1 o 2 ohm para que se pueda conectar a 12V y asi obtener 72W aprox.?? Porq con las resistencias normales no se me ocurre como hacerlo.... 

Gracias, un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Desarmás una resistencia de estufa de cuarzo y la cortás !

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2010)

*Aclaro que NO tengo ganas ni tiempo de leer todo el post.* Solo les vengo a contar lo que yo vi.

Veo que se complican con centenares de vatios y sistemas *AL CUETE !* (no hay otra palabra reemplazante).
Un amigo un día hizo bastante humo, y de manera muy sencilla, lo vi con mis propios ojos: ->

Era una *latita de chapa* (común y corriente como la de las arvejas en lata) que contenía en su interior UN POCO de *glicerina líquida*. Normal, se compra en droguerías (ojo, no vayan a un DEALER, porque NO va a tener, no me refiero a ese tipo de drogas! )

Luego *se pone la latita a calentar UN POCO* (en este caso lo hacíamos con un calentador a gas, tipo camping) y apoyar arriba de la latita, cualquier COOLER de PC que tengamos por ahí, con el fin de desparramar más el humo, más rápido.

El resultado es que en menos de 3 minutos, te llena una habitación de humo, denso, espectacular.
El humo (no es vapor) que desprende la glicerina CREO que no es tóxico.
Nosotros le poníamos un poco de esencia de vainilla (cantidad a gusto), para que tenga olor agradable. Y si, el olor era fantástico. JEJE

Háganlo en su casa, se van a sorprender.

*ADVERTENCIA:*
No me hago cargo de posibles fallos o consecuencias por los resultados del experimento. Me desligo de toda responsabilidad sobre el texto expuesto anteriormente. Es a modo de experimento de laboratorio.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Oct 12, 2010)

jeremylf dijo:


> Anotado!
> 
> Porcierto, sabran de alguna resistencia calentadora o calefactora de 1 o 2 ohm para que se pueda conectar a 12V y asi obtener 72W aprox.?? Porq con las resistencias normales no se me ocurre como hacerlo....
> 
> Gracias, un saludo!



Usa calentadores de motor diesel, no se de que potencia son pero te aseguro que es mas que suficiente.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2010)

Me suena mucha exageración las resistencias de calentamiento de motores diesel.

La idea que tengo en mente es así:
Un cañito bien finito de aluminio, aislarlo con tela de amianto (aislación galvánica), para luego bobinas unas pocas vueltas de alambre de niquelina (el que usan las estufas de cuarzo, para hogar) de determinadas (x) vueltas, para lograr una baja impedancia, y así poder conectarla directamente a 12V.

Eso sería todo. Luego una bomba de liquido limpia parabrisas, y un timer, o algo que controle cada cierto tiempo, un contacto que cierra el circuito directo de la bobina con la bomba, y listo.

Cuando esté más libre de tiempo y cómodo de dinero, intentaré hacerlo. Es una idea que tengo en mente, pero la veo 99,9% factible.

Saludos.


----------



## jeremylf (Oct 13, 2010)

Creo que usar calentadores de motor diesel es algo exagerado también, creo yo. 

Lo de cortar una resistencia... funcionará?  No lo habia pensado, habra que probar.

Tavo, no entiendo bien como piensas crear esa resistencia para que tenga baja impedancia... =S


Gracias por la info.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2010)

Se siguen complicando para hacer la máquina de humo a 12V? quieren resistencias? usen lámparas de 50W y asunto solucionado.Lo de hacer un espiral con tubo de cobre es dificil porque se aplasta, y bueno, usen un bloque de metal y con un taladro de pie le hacen los canales (una perforacion que no pase completamente y el resto a 90º con mecha de 1mm). Con dos agujeros le pueden poner dos lámparas y tienen una maquina de 100W... 
El tema de hacer un termostato para que se mantenga caliente tampoco es dificil, se usa una ntc o ptc y un operacional.
Cuando consiga un bloque metalico mas chico subo fotos del proceso  tengo una hecha con un cubo metalico de 6x6x6 pero es demasiado grande y tarda 25 minutos en calentar con dos lamparas de 50w.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 13, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Se siguen complicando para hacer la máquina de humo a 12V? quieren resistencias? usen lámparas de 50W y asunto solucionado.Lo de hacer un espiral con tubo de cobre *es dificil porque se aplasta*, y bueno, usen un bloque de metal y con un taladro de pie le hacen los canales (una perforacion que no pase completamente y el resto a 90º con mecha de 1mm). Con dos agujeros le pueden poner dos lámparas y tienen una maquina de 100W...
> El tema de hacer un termostato para que se mantenga caliente tampoco es dificil, se usa una ntc o ptc y un operacional.
> Cuando consiga un bloque metalico mas chico subo fotos del proceso  tengo una hecha con un cubo metalico de 6x6x6 pero es demasiado grande y tarda 25 minutos en calentar con dos lamparas de 50w.



Se aplasta? Un caño de cobre de GAS Natural?? 
No señor, son bien duros, al igual que los de aluminio.

Prefiero los de aluminio porque ese material se calienta más rápido que el cobre.
La idea de enrollar algunas espiras de alambre de niquelina, es más que lógica.

Por el tema de la impedancia, no hay un dato ya calculado; se hace a prueba/error. Hay que enrollar vueltas y probar... Probar con una batería e intercalando un téster midiendo amperes, con escala en 10A. Entonces así probamos el consumo, limitandolo hasta que el calor que genere la "resistencia casera" sea suficiente para calentar la glicerina y producir humo EN INSTANTES!

Saludos, estoy medio apurado.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2010)

> Se aplasta? Un caño de cobre de GAS Natural??


No me digas que estás usando un caño de los que se usan para conectar las estufas/etc?, hay que usar uno lo mas fino posible para que no escupa.No te digo que no funciona, pero no es lo mejor porque no tiene inercia térmica.


----------



## Dano (Oct 13, 2010)

Por si no se acuerdan maravillasaudio (el de los amplificadores de mas 30KW) había hecho una máquina con calentadores de auto, creo que el video sigue en Youtube, y realmente andaba muy bien (no como el amplificador).

Aca está http://www.youtube.com/user/valenciano26#p/u/52/LkUcefoTrCQ


----------



## jeremylf (Oct 13, 2010)

Hay algo que no me queda muy claro... He visto las resistencias que tienen los calentadores de agua de apunto (los que tienen las duchas encima: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calentador_de_agua) y, al parecer, son de nicromo, pero lo que no me queda claro es que esta hace contacto directo con el agua... Acaso estan esmaltadas? Pues, probando continuidad, sale que no.. Es decir, puedo hacer algo similar?

Gracias por las ideas.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2010)

Usen alambre de nicromo entonces  ya que no les gusta la solución fácil de usar lámparas, no se olviden que el nicromo no se puede arrollar sobre un caño porque no está aislado.


----------



## ulimar7813 (Oct 29, 2010)

pone la resistencia normalmente no mejor desarma una estufa de cuarso y enrrollale la resistencia por fiera al tubo de cuarso  y listo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2010)

Y cuando le metes líquido frio al cuarzo caliente se hace añicos !

Saludos !


----------



## jeremylf (Nov 2, 2010)

En donde venden esas resistencias de cuarzo? cada una a 5$?? En una ferreteria? Donde? =S

Un saludo.


----------



## reactancia (Nov 30, 2010)

He echo una máquina de humo con una resistencia de plancha pero tenía muchos años , se quemó y pensé en ponerle una resistencia de nicrom para poder conectarla a 12 V pero tengo unas dudas ¿Cuantos grados centígrados proporciona el nicrom? ¿Cómo lo aisló del tubo de cobre para no hacer corto?

Un saludo.



			
				jeremylf dijo:
			
		

> En donde venden esas resistencias de cuarzo? cada una a 5$?? En una ferreteria? Donde? =S
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues yo lo compro en una tienda donde arreglan electrodomésticos , un saludo.

:cabezon:


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola a todos. Desde hace unos meses estoy decidido a montar una máquina casera de humo a 220 V, cuya construcción he decidido detallar en este foro paso a paso y con imágenes. Para ello cuento con una resistencia de lavadora de 1950 W, una bomba lavaparabrisas, tubo de cobre de 5 mm de diámetro, un diseño eléctrico-electrónico y muchas ideas en mente.











Mi intención es montar una máquina de humo autorregulada y automática, toda ella maniobrada a 12 V, con posibilidad de conectar un condensador de humo, termoaislada, refrigerada y con doble seguridad térmica, eléctrica y antivuelco. El bastidor sería una carcasa de un CPU vertical viejo, donde se alojaría el tanque con la bomba, el calentador, el termostato, la fuente, los relés de maniobra, los reguladores y el mocroswitch antivuelco. Mediante un DIN de 8 pin y cable UTP mandaría la señal al controlador con los interruptores y LED's que seleccionarían el modo de funcionamiento y el disparo manual. También dejaría opción para integrar algún día algún relé DMX externo.

Actualmente dispongo de la bomba, y la resistencia con el serpentín ya bobinado, a la que le he quitado la goma que la sujetaba a la cuba para evitar que se queme. 







Me faltaría el termostato, tipo horno, pero no encuentro alguno que se tire en el barrio, al igual que el bastidor de PC, por lo que pregunto si alguien en Madrid sabe de algún lugar donde hacerse con uno de segunda mano. El termostato me valdría 10 €+-.

Encima del serpentín y con el capilar del termostato puesto me gustaría envolver chapa de aluminio para aumentar la inercia térmica, que o lo compraré o de alguna ventana vieja que pille.

Otro problema que tengo es la tensión del trafo que tengo. Saca como 18 Vcc sobre condensador ya rectificados. Quería ponerle un L7812, pero necesito más de 1 amperio (no mas de 2.5 por lo muy alto, 2 a lo sumo) Se que se puede ampliar la tensión con un transistor pero no se como. Otra duda...

En cuanto pueda subiré un vídeo con el caudal de agua que me tira la bomba a través del serpentín, por eso de que el tubo queda doblado.

Continuará...
Josefe17


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 11, 2011)

bien, seve bueno tu proyecto, esperamos pongas todo paso a paso sobre la construcion, * quien sabe quizas quede como destacado 
*


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 11, 2011)

yo armé varias maquinas de humo caseras anteriormente, con varios sistemas de calentamiento distintos.
a tener en cuenta:
esa resistencia es demaciado grande en potencia para el uso que le vas a dar, esta pensada para disipar el calor sumergida en agua, al aire libre y con 1950W se va a quemar rapidamente, otra cosa importante es que no posee inercia termica, vas a calentar la resistencia, y al inyectar el liquido para humo lo primero que entre te va a salir quemado ( lo que es toxico ) y luego se va a enfriar rapidamente y no va a largar mas humo.
en cuanto al transformador lo podes usar tranquilamente, porniendo un 7812, el cual regula para la logica del circuito, no debes consumir mas de 600mA con todo lo que hagas, y la bomba la alimentas con un rele directamente de los 18V rectificados y filtrados, no vas a tener problemas por el poco tiempo que va a funcionar.

mi recomendacion, ya que es algo que me funcionó correctamente:
20cm de caño de 1 pulgada para instalacion de gas domiciliario, el de grosor de pared mas grande que consigas, lo pelas a amoladora y lo quemas para que despida toda la pintura que lo recubre.
35 espiras de caño de cobre de 5mm, apretadas lo maximo posible entre ellas y enrrolladas sobre ese caño.
cubris el rollo con papel aluminio, por lo menos 10 vueltas, y luego usas unas capas de algun aislante termico que resista 300°.
dentro del caño colocas centrada una resistencia de estufa de cuarzo de 400W, de las que son para uso horizontal.

la resistencia tiene que matener una temperatura de mas o menos 220° en la serpentina, lo podes hacer con un termostato de plancha, buscas que quede unido termicamente y lo ajustas a lo que queres.

yo con un sistema parecido en tamaño, con un precalentamiento de 5 minutos, aunque estaba siempre conectada la resistencia, lograba suficiente inercia termica como para 1 minutos de inyeccion de humo, lo que me alcansaba para llenar de humo un salon de 10 metros por 20 metros.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 12, 2011)

¿Y si le bajo la potencia con un diodo a la mitad 975 W y luego lo envuelvo todo con papel de aluminio para darle inercia térmica, encima fibra de vidrio y más aluminio, podría dar resultado? 
Para la bomba le puedo poner un resistor en serie para comer los 6 V que sobran.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

¿Y qué diodo me recomendarían para ello, de 10 A o valdría menos?


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 13, 2011)

si te serviria un diodo, otra es que lo dimerises con un dimer simple con tic226, ya que es una resistencia va a funcionar bien.
diodo, yo pondria algo de 10A 600V como minimo, capaz que hasta con disipador.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2011)

¿Pero que diodo (modelo)?

Lo prometido es deuda:






Al final pondré un dimmer; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/sustituir-triac-dimmer-obtener-mas-potencia-48728/ pero tengo duda sobre el TRIAC.

P.D. Odio la bañera rosa, pero cuando nací ya era así.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2011)

Novedades: Ya tengo el termostato: de plancha. Lo que no se es como agruparlo al conjunto y térmicamente.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 23, 2011)

Renovedades: tras una semana, he decidido como montar el calentador: al bloque mostrado le envolveré con papel de aluminio para dar inercia térmica, sobre el cual pondré el termostato de plancha adaptado sobre un retal de aluminio, y luego aislante, más un termofusible de seguridad. Por otro lado, he montado la placa de reguladores, con el dimmer BT138 para la resistencia, un LM317 para regular la bomba, y un 7812 para estabilizar a 12 V el voltaje de regulación, sólo para maniobra. Le he puesto un trafo de 2.8 VA, creo que para mover 4 relés y otros 10 LED's y algún transistor valdrá. La bomba tendrá un trafo aparte de este para ella sola y la toma del ventilador del condensador de niebla. Aportaré fotos. Por otro lado, tengo ya el esquema completo de gestión de la máquina, con control local y remoto y posibilidad de deshabilitar el local; modo limpieza, que abre la resistencia para poder vaciar el tanque y desatascar la bomba; opción a control DMX externo; y además un complejo sistema de transistores para mostrar con 6 LED's el estado de la máquina. Para conectar el remoto utilizaré DIN de 8 pin. Subo esquema en .pdf.
Todas las sugerencias son bien recibidas.

Josefe17


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 24, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda: la placa con el dimmer, el regulador de voltaje LM317 de la bomba y la fuente y el 7812 de los 12 V de maniobra.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 19, 2011)

Novedades (de hace 15 días pero novedades):
Tras montar el cartucho calentador con el termostato, motarlo y ensamblarlo todo y prepara el líquido, lo enchufo, le meto el termómetro al cartucho, calienta la resistencia, y cuando llega a 200º+-, salta el diferencial, pero con lo que había calentado le doy a la bomba, y... HUMO. Luego, al darle otra vez vuelve a saltar, con lo que mido la resistencia, y la muy HD* estaba derivada, unos 1.5 Mohm o menos marcaba entre las bornas y masa, y todo a la mierda. Cambio de planes, voy a usar un tubo de cobre acerado de 35-40 cm de largo de 1" de diámetro donde bobinaré el nuevo serpentín, junto a más papel de aluminio y el termostato. Como resistencias, o uno o dos cuarzos o una resistencia de termo Fagor, Edesa u otro de Fagor Electrodomésticos, de o 700 o 1000 W, ya veré. Lo que ahora necesito son referencias en Madrid ciudad de una buena tienda física de repuestos (y barata) o de algún lado de donde agenciarme una resistencia de un termo Fagor (digo estas ya que no son blindadas, cosa que NO quiero que sean), un poco de fibra de vidrio, y si se puede un termostato de horno.
Unas fotos del desastre de Anoir: (las subo mañana, creía que estaban en el PC pero no)

Josefe17


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda, fotos del fracasado montaje y del termostato:


----------



## rash (Feb 21, 2011)

muy bien ilustrado, enhorabuena...........un consejo, si me lo permites, cuidado con los 230V, pueden ser muuuy peligrosos...

saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 21, 2011)

No te apures por eso, ya he trabajado varias veces con ellos.
Además ahora que miro mejor mis fotos, me doy cuenta la maravilla de cámara que tengo. Son increíbles. Por cierto, tu que eres español, ¿no sabrás algún sitio donde conseguir resistencias alargadas baratas, aunque sea un desguace, o fibra de vidrio, o, en general, piezas de desguace de electrodomésticos?


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 7, 2011)

Más datos, ahora que acabé los exámenes. Hoy me he agenciado un cuarzo de 40 cm - 750 W, que será la futura resistencia de mi aparato, el cual está de momento en proceso de lavado. Luego me agenciaré un tubo de cobre de en torno a 25-35 mm diámetro, donde bobinaré entre metro y metro y medio de tubo de 1/5 '' como serpentín, con papel de aluminio encima como inerciador térmico, con el bimetal ligado, y luego la fibra de vidrio y más aluminio. Ese sería el bloque térmico. Ya contaré más sobre los cálculos.

Josefe17


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 27, 2011)

Al final lo he dejado como experiemto. Me la acabaré comprando. No merece la pena. Con lo del cuarzo, me hice con uno de 750 W, lo metí en un tubo de cobre y le enrollé el capilar, pero como si nada (me faltaba capilar; encima el fontanero no me quería vender más que retales para "que si me vendía 2 m de un rollo, luego a él le faltarían 2 m para montar un AC. Y me preguntaba para qué co*o lo quría.... No les vuelvo a comprar nada). Necesito más tubo. Cuando vuelva al pueblo lo reintentaré con más capilar y en condiciones.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 30, 2011)

Porque tenía poco tubo y me timaron, y no quedó muy bién.


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola gente, quería compartir algo con uds que capaz ilumina un par de mentes brillantes que por este foro abundan...
Es mi proyectito de maquina de humo o smoke machine...les dejo un video para que la vean:






es lo que tengo por ahora, es la caldera de una cafetera express que había en casa y que no se usaba porque se le había roto un parte externa que era de material de fundición (el "filtro" donde se ponía el café)...hice esa prueba y ahí quedó, cuando ande con un poco mas de tiempo la termino de hacer...

Espero que les guste la idea y cualquier sugerencia sera bienvenida...

saludos!


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 11, 2011)

Lo de la cafetera es buena idea, tambien se prodría usar un termo eléctrico y meter el liquido dentro.
Haber si juntamos entre todos ideas y para el verano que tengo tiempo la hago


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola cansi, te comento, la caldera tiene dos termocuplas (mecánicas), con la cual "comando" el encendido, una abre a los 135º y la otra a los 190º (si es que no me equivoco). 
Mi idea era que al alcanzar la temperatura máxima de la caldera, en este caso 190º encender la bomba durante un periodo de tiempo (ya que no puedo controlar hasta cuanto llenar la caldera) y que se llene del liquido para hacer humo.
Indagare un poco mas en el tema y cuando tenga tiempo haré la electrónica necesaria...


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 11, 2011)

El problema que veo es que no sale con presión el humo. No se si es por el tipo de liquido o por el sistema para meterlo en la "caldera"


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 11, 2011)

Eso que ves en el vídeo es una simple prueba que hice para ver si cumplía con su trabajo, el de evaporar el liquido ^^
Lo que debería hacer es lograr que la calderita no me pierda presión por ningún lado, es por eso que sale con poca fuerza. La ultima modificación que le hice fue ponerle un reductor al agujero de salida, no la he vuelto a probar así que por ende debería salir el humo con un poco mas de fuerza.


----------



## pedrosoreturn (Ago 8, 2011)

bueno.. siguendo el tema un poco viejo...

de tanto dar vuelta consegui unos cautines que trabajan a 12v.. son de 30 W...

Utilize 2 para que calentara mas rapido.. lo que hice fue retirarles la punta y en su lugar coloque tubos capilares de cobre... adjunto dibujo para explicarme mejor...

para probar utilize una inyectadora para la funcion de la bomba y solo con agua.. luego de dejarla calentar por 6 minutos obtuve uno 15..20 segundos de vapor...

Ya esta definido que la bomba sera la misma que usan los sapitos...


Quiero colocarle un pulsador que prende un led cuando la maquina este lista para hechar humo..

Esto lo logro asi?

Si estoy errado digamen.. si coloco un termostato que cuando el tubo de cobre llegue a unos 200..250 grados deje pasar corriente a la bomba.. el pulsador seria uno de los que traen luz incorporada que cuando les llega corriente prende.... este seria el suiche de la bomba

Ahora.. mi duda esta en que termostato debo utilizar??? los mismo que los de motor de carros?


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/maquinilladehumo.jpg/


----------



## Josefe17 (Ago 26, 2011)

No lo he abandonado, lo dejé en pause para intentarlo este verano en el pueblo, pero me enrollé con otras cosas y nada. Volveré a la carga si 2º de bachiller me lo permite.


----------



## dt0029 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bueno Josefe17, arme una maquina con una lampara. esta funcionando.

En cuanto me faciliten una camara saco las fotos y las subo. El tema es mas sencillo de lo que parece. Ahora estoy con poco tiempo pero te prometo que a la brevedad subo el esquema y las fotos. 

Un abrazo


----------



## xacer (Oct 2, 2011)

Espero que este tema vaya aqui, de no ser asi, por favor, cambiarlo a donde mejor corresponda.

Este aporte, es muy sencillo, pero me parece que es interesante. Ya hace varios años atras cuando hice mi primer maquina de humo... luego de estar guardada, cuando la quice hechar a andar nuevamente para mostrarla a mis hijas, pues que ya no funciona... la desmantele y deje el asunto... pero como eso anduvo rondando mi cabeza, me decidi a construir otra, total... ya tenia el material, solo era cuestion de poner manos a la obra y de paso compartirlo con la comunidad. Asi que aqui esta:

Materiales
-	Gabinete de PC viejo
-	Plancha de ropa (si es de las que tienen vapor, mejor!)
-	Tanque de agua de limpia parabrisas de automóvil (con su motor bombeador, y si se puede con un trozo de manguera, mucho mejor!)
-	Transformador de 12V 2A
-	Circuito puente rectificador de voltaje que soporte los 12V y 2A del transformador
-	Apagador de 5A mínimo
-	Luz piloto
-	Push botón, normalmente abierto de 1A por lo menos
-	3 metros de tubo de cobre de ¼ de diámetro (es el más delgado, usado en conexiones de gas)
-	Un trozo de tela de fibra de vidrio (opcional)
-	Cinta de aislar, tornillos con tuercas y remaches

Herramientas
-	Tijeras para cortar lamina
-	Sierra para metales
-	Pinzas de mecánico
-	Pinzas de punta
-	Pelacables
-	Taladro y brocas para metal
-	Limas de acero
-	Destornilladores
-	Martillo

Todas las partes hay que tratar de conseguirlas de segunda mano, para que el costo de elaboración sea el más económico posible. El tanque de agua con motor de limpiaparabrisas de automóvil, pedir que sea probado antes de comprarlo. Yo solo tuve que comprar el tubo de cobre y la tela de fibra de vidrio. Esta ultima la conseguí en un establecimiento donde rellenan extinguidores de fuego. La plancha se sugiere de las que avientan vapor porque son de más potencia.

Lo primero es acondicionar el gabinete de computadora.
Yo le quite la tapa frontal de plástico y los soportes interiores para las unidades de disco.
Luego lo recorte por la parte superior con la altura exacta al tamaño del tanque de agua.
Y remache las tapas laterales, solo dejando la parte superior atornillada para poderla poner y quitar.
También, con parte del material sobrante, hice una escuadra donde cabe el tanque de agua exactamente y un soporte interno para la plancha (se observa a la mitad del gabinete de forma transversal).
(ver fotografias adjuntas)

Ahora es turno de la plancha. Primero hay que desarmarla completamente. De ella nos servirá la resistencia, el termostato y el cable. El resto es desechado.

Si el termostato esta fijo en la parte trasera de la plancha, mucho mejor, dejarlo donde esta (como en mi caso), de otro modo, tratar de sujetarlo lo más atrás posible.
Ahora hay que recortar parte de la base de la plancha hasta la orilla de la resistencia, tal como se muestra en el dibujo.

Cortando por la representación de las líneas rojas para que quede como se ve del lado derecho.
Luego limar las orillas de la base, tratando de seguir la curvatura de la resistencia (si la resistencia es cuadrada, hay que redondearla toda)

Ahora enrollar el tubo de cobre sobre la plancha, empezando de la punta hacia atras, evitando que se doble en codo (muy importante, y algo difícil de conseguir), este es un paso muy importante y delicado, asi que hacerlo con calma.

Yo ya tenía un trozo de tubo (de una cámara de humo anterior que se quemo), pero de solo 2 metros de largo, por lo que me hizo falta tubo para cubrir un poco más la plancha hasta llegar al termostato. Por eso sugiero 3 metros o tal vez tres metros y medio. Procurar no cubrir el termostato. Al final doblar hacia arriba. Así evitaremos que el liquido pase del tanque a la tubería por sí solo y que cuando este sin uso, el liquido se derrame por la punta.
El termostato, dejarlo en la posición de máximo calor.

Verifico que todo quede bien dentro del gabinete y le pongo un tornillo a al plancha para sujetarla al soporte central que le puse al gabinete.

Solo falta armar el circuito de alimentacion y colocar todo en su sitio, soldando y sujentando todos los cables (mucho cuidado con este paso para evitar cortos circuitos!).

Como se aprecia, es un circuito muy sencillo. No tiene un control que solo deje accionar la bomba cuando la resistencia haya alcanzado la temperatura optima, ni temporizador, ni nada de eso. Esas son mejoras que cada quien podrá hacer a su gusto.

Para colocar los controles en su sitio, tome un trozo de lámina y la perfore de acuerdo a las medidas del apagador, luz piloto, botón y cable de alimentación. Sujetando esta placa con remaches. Internamente sujete el transformador y circuito rectificador con unos tornillos (por si luego tengo que quitarla).

Colocar un trozo de tela de fibra de vidrio alrededor de la bobina de cobre que se hizo sobre la plancha. Con 2 o 3 vueltas será suficiente para concentrar el calor lo más posible en el tubo.

Y al tener todo listo, viene la obligada prueba!. Una alegría al ver que todo salió bien. No es una gran máquina de humo, y no cubrirá grandes volúmenes, pero para una habitación esta mas que bien! (ver imagen del humo saliendo de la maquina en accion).

Ojala sea de utilidad a la comunidad y provea de ideas para hacer proyectos mas elaborados. Tengo en mente otro proyecto de mas potencia, haciendo uso de otro principio de generacion de calor... pero por ahora es solo una idea... si la llevo a cabo y funciona, seguro aqui la estare posteando.


----------



## mtssound (Oct 2, 2011)

xacer debo felicitarte por el trabajo, realmente da gusto ver trabajos tan bien documentados!! yo hace tiempo que compre una maquina de humo rota muy barata algo asi de 2 dolares y que al desarmarla note que tenia quemada la resistencia, la verdad que tu trabajo me dio una buena idea para reparar la mia con la plancha como lo hiciste vos!
te felicito

abrazo


----------



## maezca (Oct 15, 2011)

simplemente hermoso!! le voy a pedir a mi papa que tiene un deposito de chatarra que me consiga todo eso y lo armo!.. podrias subir un video de su funcionamiento? y cuanto tarda en llenar una habitación?


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 15, 2011)

Saludos compañero

Tengo una duda   respecto a tu proyecto, la manguera del tanque, ¿no se quema? ya que supongo que el tubo se debe calentar demasiado para poder evaporar el liquido , y de que tipo de de liquido usas casero o el que venden en las electronicas.

Se ve muy facil de construir, yo lo voy a intentar, ya que estoy por abrir una pequeña autobutique y me gustaria tener una, para utilizarla dentro del local.


Proximamente estare posteando experiencias con este inventillo 

Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## xacer (Oct 18, 2011)

Gracias compañero mtssound, maezca y Fausto. Por sus comentarios. 

Próximamente subiere video. La maquina me funciona unos 10 segundos echando humo antes de enfriarse y me llena la sala y comedor de mi humilde casa... unos 45 metros cúbicos. Y me tarda la maquina en reponerse unos 10 minutos aproximadamente.

Y respondiendo la duda de Fausto, tienes razon, el tubo de cobre se caliente bastante, en mi proyecto me quedo corto el tramo que va de la plancha al tanque, debe ser mas largo, y es altamente recomendable que se pueda hacer una o dos vueltas al aire de unos 5 cm de diamentro antes de conectarse a la manguera. Aun asi, la manquera que utilice es la que traen los automoviles para conectar el tanque con el parabrisas, esas mangueras son gruesas y de un plastico resistente al calor. Hasta ahorita, no me ha dado problemas ni siquiera huele a quemado. Se puede conseguir en donde venden partes de segunda mano para automoviles (a veces hasta te la regalan). O si quieres una nueva, se puede comprar donde vende hules para automóviles. El liquido es del que venden en las electrónicas o tiendas de instrumentos musicales; compre del mas caro, que en teoría es el que da un humo mas denso.  

También observé videos en donde hacen pasar el humo por un tubo de aluminio tipo acordeón, de un diámetro aproximado de 10 centímetros, que se encuentra envuelto en hielos dentro de una hielera, que enfría el humo y al estar frío, éste se pega al piso como una niebla fantasmagórica, no he hecho la prueba pero me pareció interesante para el día de brujas.

Aquí el video de esa idea:


----------



## maezca (Oct 22, 2011)

Gracias, espero el video... otra cosa, en vez de utilizar la bomba de sapito se podria utilizar una de lavarropa o la del recirculador de agua de las fuentes (la bombita comun que se ponen en las fuentes de decoracion, chiquitas) ?


----------



## lchox (Oct 22, 2011)

Y tendrías que probar si te genera un presión suficiente como para hacer circular el líquido, y además un recipiente para poner el líquido. Supongo que uso el del limpiaparabrisas porque ya viene con el tanque.


----------



## maezca (Oct 22, 2011)

claro, como no tengo sapito voy a probar cual me genera mas presion.


----------



## maezca (Oct 24, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> claro, como no tengo sapito voy a probar cual me genera mas presion.



consegui una bomba rena 301 funciona, pero no se si es suficiente, larga un chorrito finio de agua a no muy alta presion... luego subo un video.


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 24, 2011)

quisiera aportar algo diciendo que no es necesario que la bomba de agua que llevará el liquido por el serpentín tenga mucha presión
con que envíe el liquido por el tubo ya alcanza
la presión necesaria para hacer salir un "chorro" de humo se generará a través de vapor al circular el liquido por el serpentín, y este vapor escapará por la boquilla de salida, donde yo enroscaba un oído de cocina o primus no recuerdo bien de que era, y a este oído le agrandaba un poco el orificio de salida con una mecha de 1.5mm aprox.
un accesorio para mejorar la maquina de humo seria colocar una válvula anti-retorno para que los vapores no retrocedan del serpentín de cobre hacia la bomba y depósito, lo que generaría un burbujeo en el mismo.
espero haber sido claro


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 13, 2012)

¡Hola a todos! Tras un año de inactividad por FE, vuelvo a redactar por aquí y encima en este hilo que tan mal acabó y que acabé abandonando. Pero como la vida dá muchas vueltas, en una de ellas hizo que el padre de una amiga me diese en semana santa una vaporeta de mano Hoover que no echaba vapor. Estuvo olvidada en mi pueblo hasta que me aburrí y me digné a abrirla y al hacerlo me encuentro, oh sopresa: ¡Un cartucho calentador como el de una máquina de humo y de 1250 W y una bomba de pistón de 20 W también en la línea de las del humo! Mi emoción no podía ser mayor: el proyecto se reanuda. Tras comprobar que la resistencia estaba cerrada y no derivada y que la bomba iba, las desmonto, descalcifico y vuelve a funcionar con vapor. Entonces retomo el proyecto, buscando un termofusible de más temperatura así como un termostato NC tipo klixon de 220º C +-. El termofusible acabo poniendo uno de 245 º y como termostato de esos no encuentro le pongo uno de plancha que tenía guardado de toda la otra parte. Le pruebo con el fluido glicerado que tengo y funciona. Tras esto, y con la ayuda de mi gran amigo Elosciloscopio (que raro me resulta llamarte así jajaja) que me ha mandado un poco de líquido profesional configo que tire humo en condiciones, pero tiene todavía un problema, que por no sé porqué escupe líquido al echar le humo. No sé si es por falta de temperatura, exceso de caudal o tubería de salida muy grande. Cuando tenga un rato subiré fotos en condiciones.

Josefe17


----------



## dt0029 (Nov 14, 2012)

vamos todavía!!!!!!! como me quede con la pelusa en el ojo..........saco unas fotos y las subo


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lo prometido es deuda (las fotos están echas con el móvil y la calidad del fluido es del tipo casero, aun así funcionó)


----------



## ROBOTNICE (Nov 14, 2012)

Colega enhorabuena, esta muy way la camara de humo con la vaporeta, tambien realice una similar y me ocorrio lo mismo con el liquido, le coloque una boquilla de gasoil y ajuste que la salida de desfogue quede con altura de gravedad, al ser muy compacta no tiene espacio para quemar pero me gusto  mucho el diseño.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 14, 2012)

¿Eso qué es, un inyector de un motor?


----------



## ROBOTNICE (Nov 14, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Eso qué es, un inyector de un motor?


 
Colega es una boquilla de un quemador de gas,  estas boquillas de gas  son muy buenas para que el humo salga mucho mejor y no salga liquido por el desfogue.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy con muchas ganas de montarme una máquina de humo hace años, nunca concreté nada por falta de información y ahora que he leído por todos lados estoy más seguro de cómo funciona y por donde arrancar.



marcelorenz dijo:


> yo armé varias maquinas de humo caseras anteriormente, con varios sistemas de calentamiento distintos.
> 
> mi recomendacion, ya que es algo que me funcionó correctamente:
> 20cm de caño de 1 pulgada para instalacion de gas domiciliario, el de grosor de pared mas grande que consigas, lo pelas a amoladora y lo quemas para que despida toda la pintura que lo recubre.
> ...



Lo citado anteriormente me parece algo muy ingenioso, lo que tengo dudas es de la temperatura "220°" porque según he leído por ahí la glicerina pasados los 150° se quema y se vuelve tóxica. Por favor respóndanme porque estoy a punto de armarla esta semana, es para el cumple de los 15 de una amiga y no quiero que existan riesgos de salud.
Y otra cosa ¿no se puede utilizar caño de aluminio en vez del caño de instalación? digo porque se calienta más rápido y es más fácil de cortar, tampoco se necesita limpiarlo.

En realidad lo que necesito es humo bajo, por lo que pienso hacer pasar la salida de humo por un recipiente agujereado en medio y lleno de hielo para lograr que se enfríe y permanezca más cerca del piso, otro problema es que acá no conseguimos hielo seco, y según comentarios hay que buscarlo en Bs.As. y es caro ._. mi idea es probar con hielo común a ver cuánto dura.

Espero sus comentarios, un abrazo y feliz año nuevo.
Alex de Entre Ríos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 3, 2013)

hola como estas...bueno te comento que creo saber donde esta tu problema  una de las razones creo que es que el liquido tiene agua (el alcohol empieza a evaporarce a los 18 20 grados y el agua a los 60 70 grados ) lo otro que puede suseder es que falte temperatura el calentador es pequeño por lo que puedo ver....... proba cambiando la proporcion de gricerina y alcohol ( no agua) 60 porciento de griserina y 40 porciento de alcohol etilico (el alcohol ) para curar......  las dos cosas compralas en la farmacia pues alli se vende la de consumo humano y no son toxicas entendes........ si podes medir la temperatura mejor.....  y te digo como variar la formula para que no te salga el liquido crudo el humo producido por llamarlo de alguna manera es talco en suspencion  el agua al evaporarce anula en parte el talco ese metodo se aplica en la industria para evitar ese efecto justamente....  otro datito de yapa...... viste las pitolas de siliconas para manualidades???  coseguite una nueva metes el cañito en la punta de aluminio  y en la parte tracera y lo afirmas rellenando el espacio que sobra con poxilina o ceramica fria sin horno y la enchufas tambien para que tenga temperatura y ayude ........el rango detemperatura se puede variar desde este torniliito y creo que entu modelo de termostato es hacia arriba o sea desenroscandolo


----------



## Deidara (May 21, 2013)

Hola gente como están... hace tiempo había diseñado una maquina de humo... bastante precaria pero creo que muy potente para ser casera...

Serpentina de cobre como lo hace todo el mundo, y en la cavidad de la misma, 3 velas de estufa de 400W en paralelo... todo eso dentro de un caño de hierro común, y envuelto en un papel/cartón verde de alta temperatura, el cual no recuerdo el nombre en este momento, pero se usa para hacer juntas de motores y aislar cosas de una temperatura elevada... 
Cuestión, la maquina funciona perfecto, el liquido de agua/glicerina/alcohol que uso se convierte bien en humo... 
Solo que ahora sofisticando un poco el tema, intente ponerle un termostato que compre (Compre el circuito impreso) y el sensor de temperatura, no es anda mas y nada menos que un 1N4148... Ya que si me apuro en largar liquido, no se evapora bien, y si me demoro demasiado se quema y tiene un olor bastante desagradable!! 

Pero el tema es que tengo demasiada "inercia térmica" en la maquina, y el sensor yo lo había puesto dentro del caño (tocando la serpentina)... y llegaba un momento, que la maquina calienta perfecto, pero cuando empiezo a largar liquido, el sensor sigue con la misma temperatura "ambiente" dentro del caño, pero la serpentina, no tiene la temperatura suficiente para evaporar el liquido de forma completa, y no me funciona... tengo que apagar la maquina para que se enfríe totalmente, y luego reiniciar el proceso, pero esa no es la idea... 

Alguno me puede recomendar como ubicar el sensor para que funcione mejor? Lo malo tambien es que el circuito es ±1º y el relé se pone re crazy cuando llega a la temperatura optima jajaja

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 19, 2014)

Lo de la máquina humo con bombillas de 12v 50W...¿Es calentando el bloque de metal? Si es así, ¿Tiene que ser grueso o puede ser una caja metalica chiquita?

Lo que se me ocurre es calentar con las lamparas de 50W el bloque o caja y cuando coja bastante temperatura hecharle liquido de maquia de humo...O calentarlo con resistencias de potencia....¿O hay que pasar un tubo de cobre para que funcione? 

Vamos, calentar algo metálico, una placa de metal chica calentarla con resistencias de potencia o con lamparas de 50w y cuando tenga mucha temperatura ir soltandole liquido de humo con una pequeña bomba o algo para que al caer sobre la placa caliente se evapore...¿Como lo veis?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2014)

Cuidado con las lámparas, si les tiras un liquido frío se romperán


----------



## moises95 (Ago 20, 2014)

¿Que temperatura necesita el liquido de la maquina humo para evaporarse? A ver que termostato sirve si pusiese la resistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

No se te ocurrió leer el hilo ni nada no ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=maquina+de+humo&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss=4416j1587712j15

Algo de 300ºC


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 20, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Cuidado con las lámparas, si les tiras un liquido frío se romperán



Por supuesto la idea es evitar de todos modos que el líquido entre en contacto con la lámpara.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 20, 2014)

hola amigo moises 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se te ocurrió leer el hilo ni nada no ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=maquina+de+humo&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss=4416j1587712j15
> 
> Algo de 300ºC


 sip ..señor dosmetros .... eso depende del liquido que se use ....si tiene agua o no..(no tendria que tenerla es tonto ponerle ) basicamente son alcoholes ... etilico (alcohol medicinal ) y glicerol (glicerina = metilico ) ..yo hice pruebas en un laboratorio con un amigo.... la razon de la "NO agua" ..esque esos empiezan a evaporarce alos 25 /30 grados..el agua alos 90 grados ... por aca esta las pruebas dela mia.... tiene control remoto /manual y DMX ..todo casero...100% 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/745768/


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola colegas les hago una consulta no se si sea el lugar indicado pero bueno, resulta que tengo mi maquina de humo el cual no esta tirando como debe! causa provable obstruccion del conducto que pasa por la resistencia! (residuos del liquido de humo sumado de la temperatura) La pregunta ¿habra alguna forma de limpiar ese conducto mediante algun producto o solvente?


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 9, 2014)

hola 





oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola colegas les hago una consulta no se si sea el lugar indicado pero bueno, resulta que tengo mi maquina de humo el cual no esta tirando como debe! causa provable obstruccion del conducto que pasa por la resistencia! (residuos del liquido de humo sumado de la temperatura) La pregunta ¿habra alguna forma de limpiar ese conducto mediante algun producto o solvente?


 bueno lo que me ha dado resultado .es vinagre de alcohol y sal (gruesa o natural ).. aunque el vinagre viene muy malo últimamente  ( muchísima agua).. en todo caso consigue ácido ascético industrial .... y lo puedes rebajar a gusto ... diluyes la sal en un poco de agua (salmuera) .y lo mezclas con el alcohol .y lo inyectas en el circuito con un poco de temperatura una vez que se destapo lo haces circular un buen rato..... y luego enjuagas ..con alcohol medicinal .... y listo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2014)

Oscarcito_Ale , conseguite una "tripa de velocímetro" rota , se la pedís a un mecánico , es extremadamente flexible cómo para meterla por el conducto , girando para destapar.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola colegas gracias por sus prontas respuestas! primero voy a probar lo que comenta el compañero locodelafonola ya que no hay que desarmar nada y si sigue el problema voy a probar lo del compañero dosmetro aunque lo veo dificil ya que en el apuro desenrosque una boquilla de bronce que tiene la maquina y se ve el cuerpo de aluminio de la resistencia con una barra de al parecer plomo, adjunto un grafico como para que se ubiquen hasta que pueda tomar unas fotos y compartirlas con uds. el espacio por donde pasa el liquido debe tener como mucho 1 mm!!! a simple vista esta cubierto de una especie de carbon... Haci que voy a probar con el vinagre y sal ya que el acido acetico no tengo idea donde lo pueda llagar a conseguir....


----------



## Cronos29 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hola a todos, espero que ésta sea la sección adecuada para éste mensaje.
Estoy haciendo una máquina de humo con éstos componentes:
Batería 18650 de 3,7V 1300mA.
Módulo step up mt3608 con un voltaje a la salida de 9V.
Un mini ventilador de PC de 25mm a 5V.
Una resistencia de cigarrillo electrónico de 0,85 Ohms.
La resistencia se pone al rojo pero el ventilador pierde velocidad.
El módulo se calienta un montón, ¿tendría que aumentar el voltaje de entrada?
¿Tendría que variar algún otro componente?
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.
Muchas gracias por anticipado.
Saludos.


----------



## Kitronica (Jun 12, 2021)

Cronos29 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, espero que esta sea la sección adecuada para este mensaje.
> Estoy haciendo una máquina de humo con estos componentes:
> Batería 18650 de 3,7V 1300mA.
> Módulo step up mt3608 con un voltaje a la salida de 9V.
> ...


Quiere construir una Microfogger , hay varias maneras de tener éxito en su construcción:




Para esa batería lo mejor es usar el modulo TP4056 de 5V a 1A


​​


----------



## Cronos29 (Jun 12, 2021)

Kitronica dijo:


> Quiere construir una Microfogger , hay varias maneras de tener éxito en su construcción:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268392
> 
> Para esa batería lo mejor es usar el modulo TP4056 de 5V a 1A



Hola Kitronica, gracias por contestar, he visto los vídeos con la bomba de aire y el cigarrillo electrónico.
Probaré con el módulo TP4056, que ya lo he pedido por internet.


----------



## woncool (Mar 25, 2022)

Maquina de humo, con detector de nivel​Hola compañeros, tengo una duda respecto al transistor MOSFET, y no se si lo estoy usando correctamente:
Hasta donde he recordado el MOSFET es activado por voltaje (GS), y por tanto si este voltaje supera el voltaje umbral en G (puerta), empezaría a haber una corriente de DS. Si además el voltaje supera el umbral máximo (ej 4 V), estaríamos en saturación, haciendo que la resistencia de DS tienda a 0 (que realmente será la que indique el fabricante), pero en cualquier caso, actuaría como un conmutador, y además la potencia disipada será pequeña con lo que no se calentaría el componente. ¿Estoy en lo correcto hasta aquí?

El motivo de usar el MOSFET:
Antes comentar que mis conocimientos de circuitos son muy muy muy reducidos, y puede que diga alguna burrada.

Estoy realizando un circuito para una maquina que genera humo, usando hilo de nicrom, y una fuente  de 12 V (que tengo dos opciones, de 2.5 A y de 5 A). En principio he tomado la fuente de 2.5 A porque parece que es suficiente para el calentar el hilo lo suficiente, y el consumo de resto de componentes (les, ventilador, etc..)

En el primer circuito que diseñé [C1], es simplemente un interruptor con led, y el calentador para generar el humo, y un ventilador para direccionarlo a través de un tubo al exterior. Pero pensé que podría ser buena idea, poner un detector de nivel del combustible (agua+glicerina), ya que, el humo se genera con el hilo de nicrom evaporando el combustible en un algodón enrollado, para que en caso que se agote, no dar lugar a que prenda el algodón al quedarse seco el algodón en un despiste, y el circuito se pare (la maquina deje de funcionar).

Entonces podría añadir un MOSFET haciendo de conmutador, haciendo funcionar la maquina mientras tenga combustible. Pensé con dos extremos de cable dentro del deposito de combustible al fondo, mientras tenga continuidad alimento la puerta G del MOSFET generando la diferencia de potencial entre G y S para que este en saturación como conmutador cerrado, y cuando el nivel baje de esos extremos se abrirá, descargo la puerta G con su resistencia de descarga y quedará abierto, influyendo en el resto del circuito para que se pare. También después, pensé que podría agregar otro led azul, para indicar que la maquina esta generando humo (MOSFET cerrado), y cuando este led se apaga (MOSFET abierto) saber que el combustible esta por debajo del nivel mínimo para funcionar.
Y planteé este otro [Circuito MHumo2]

A pesar de ello, me surgen dudas, porque tengo lagunas del correcto uso del MOSFET.
No estoy seguro si superando el voltaje umbral (VGSTH) es suficiente para que esté en saturación, y su resistencia sea mínima, y por tanto el consumo tambien. Según el datasheet indica Vgs(to): MIN.1v, TYP.3v, MAX.4v en condiciones Vds = Vgs; Id=1mA.

¿Porque el IRFZ44N? Realmente, porque es el que encontré que tenia unos niveles de amperaje (Ids), y voltaje (Vgs y Vds) para soportar el circuito de sobra, pero desconozco la nomenclatura de los MOSFET comerciales y si existe otro mas adecuado, ya que he tenido que poner una resistencia R5 de 5M para poder superar el voltaje umbral de GS, para hacerlo trabajar en saturación, y no quitar cantidad de corriente (A), a las ramas de NC, FAN1, ya que influye sobre todo en la temperatura del hilo de nicrom, calentándolo menos.


[Circuito MHumo2] Aclaraciones:

-El sensor de nivel (SN1), lo he representado con un interruptor y una resistencia de 1M, que es lo que medí con el multimetro, que provocaba de resistencia el combustible, con la distancia establecida entre las dos puntas de los cables de cobre.

-NC, el hilo de nicrom a una longitud que he determinado para que genere el suficiente calor para evaporar y generar humo, comprobado en real con multimetro un consumo de 2.34A.

-FAN1, ventilador de 12 V DC, 0,18 A


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 25, 2022)

Consulto, cuánto tiempo tarda en vaciarse el depósito de... no combustible, porque combustible es otra cosa... el depósito de fluido?
Un temporizador de horno eléctrico no es suficiente para cortar la energía en 1 hora?


----------



## unmonje (Mar 25, 2022)

woncool dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> Tengo una duda respecto al transistor MOSFET, y no se si lo estoy usando correctamente:
> Hasta donde he recordado el MOSFET es activado por voltaje (GS), y por tanto si este voltaje supera el voltaje umbral en G (puerta), empezaría a haber una corriente de DS. Si además el voltaje supera el umbral máximo (ej 4v), estaríamos en saturación, haciendo que la resistencia de DS tienda a 0 (que realmente será la que indique el fabricante), pero en cualquier caso, actuaría como un conmutador, y además la potencia disipada será pequeña con lo que no se calentaría el componente. ¿Estoy en lo correcto hasta aquí?
> ...


Las máquinas de hacer humo, NO DEBEN usar algodón por ningún motivo, es un peligro.
La máquinas de humo funcionan por *convección *y por ningún motivo, debe estar TODA la glicerina del depósito, en contacto con el horno, sino por goteo gravitatorio o bombeo para que sea seguro.
Ante la falta de glicerina, simplemente no habrá humo.
La seguridad es lo primero y además no es necesario agregar COSAS, que complican mas el equipo, como un sensor para falta de glicerina. simplemente al faltar se termina la reacción y eso si es seguro.

La glicerina no debería ir por el mismo conducto que el calor sino por transferencia. Las cafeteras eléctricas, son un buen ejemplo, se puede usar una en desuso para una máquina de humo.
La trampa de aceite es porque normalmente, no se quema todo el aceite y es necesario separarlos antes de escupir aceite al ambiente junto con el humo.
Para la calefacción, se puede usar el método que mejor le acomode, para tener mejor control, mas un térmico de seguridad, para evitar incendios.
No es necesario recuperar el aceite a depósito, se puede obligar al aceite a volver al horno, por gravedad para terminar su combustión correctamente.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 26, 2022)

Nunca imaginé que se produjera una combustión dentro de la máquina. 
Señor "taw 308", somos vecinos,también soy de Posadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> no se quema todo el aceite





unmonje dijo:


> por gravedad para terminar su combustión correctamente.



Hasta dónde yo se solo se vaporiza . . .


----------



## unmonje (Mar 26, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hasta dónde yo se solo se vaporiza . . .


Cuando se logra vaporizar el 100%  del compuesto a calentar, en los equipos bien hechos, no hay problemas, pero en el medio hay muchos entusiastas, que hacen las cosas como pueden y entonces, se escupe al ambiente junto con el bendito humo, gotas de glicerina sin quemar.
Para resolver éste problema, se usan trampas de aceite de diferente concepción en la idea de quitar en algunos casos las gotas a un depósito o si se puede retornando esas gotas al horno para su recocido.
Seria como un sistema TURBO en autos que recuperan gases mal quemados.
Si de mi dependiera , estas máquinas de humo no existirían, las considero innecesarias.    
Escribiendo rápido por ahí, todos podemos usar alguna palabra de mas, como _combustión _para dar la idea.


fabioosorio dijo:


> Nunca imaginé que se produjera una combustión dentro de la máquina.
> Señor "taw 308", somos vecinos,también soy de Posadas.


Si usa algodón y cinta de nicron caliente ,  como el autor proponía puede haber incendio al faltar la glicerina+agua como muchos usan.
En general no se aconseja usar agua.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 26, 2022)

Eeee... está bueno don Monje lo del humo. Pero yo soy de la idea que el escenario se debe armar cerca de la parrilla, arreglar con el asador que cada tanto pinche un chorizo, y si más o menos tiene alma de músico o controlador de efectos, sabrá hacerlo en el momento oportuno.
Va otro mensaje a moderación.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 26, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Eeee... está bueno don Monje lo del humo. Pero yo soy de la idea que el escenario se debe armar cerca de la parrilla, arreglar con el asador que cada tanto pinche un chorizo, y si más o menos tiene alma de músico o controlador de efectos, sabrá hacerlo en el momento oportuno.
> Va otro mensaje a moderación.


Vea, No soy entusiasta del Music HALL, el asado lo prefiero aparte, como el relleno de los bombones.


----------



## woncool (Mar 29, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Consulto, cuánto tiempo tarda en vaciarse el depósito de... no combustible, porque combustible es otra cosa... el depósito de fluido?
> Un temporizador de horno eléctrico no es suficiente para cortar la energía en 1 hora?



Lo cierto es que no tengo el cálculo realizado del tiempo que tarda en vaciarse el deposito (correcto no es combustible formalmente hablando)


unmonje dijo:


> Las máquinas de hacer humo, NO DEBEN usar algodón por ningún motivo, es un peligro.
> La máquinas de humo funcionan por *convección *y por ningún motivo, debe estar TODA la glicerina del depósito, en contacto con el horno, sino por goteo gravitatorio o bombeo para que sea seguro.
> Ante la falta de glicerina, simplemente no habrá humo.
> La seguridad es lo primero y además no es necesario agregar COSAS, que complican mas el equipo, como un sensor para falta de glicerina. simplemente al faltar se termina la reacción y eso si es seguro.
> ...



Entiendo lo que comentas. Lo cierto es que la idea del algodón lo tome de una maquina de humo comercial al ver su interior. Pero en mi opinión es mucho mejor calentar un tubo de aluminio con su bomba de agua, solo que no dispongo de una bombilla de agua a mano ahora mismo.

Gracias por el aporte, lo tendré en cuenta, tendré que revisar de que materiales de los mencionados dispongo.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hasta dónde yo se solo se vaporiza . . .


Es cierto, que se vaporiza, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que el vapor son gotas pequeñas, y también es cierto que la reacción calorífica en contacto con la mezcla de glicerina y agua destilada, provoca algunas gotitas mas pesadas descontroladas, que no llegan a subir por su volumen (como humo), sino que saltarían a esa bandeja de aceite que menciona el compañero.


unmonje dijo:


> Cuando se logra vaporizar el 100%  del compuesto a calentar, en los equipos bien hechos, no hay problemas, pero en el medio hay muchos entusiastas, que hacen las cosas como pueden y entonces, se escupe al ambiente junto con el bendito humo, gotas de glicerina sin quemar.
> Para resolver éste problema, se usan trampas de aceite de diferente concepción en la idea de quitar en algunos casos las gotas a un depósito o si se puede retornando esas gotas al horno para su recocido.
> Seria como un sistema TURBO en autos que recuperan gases mal quemados.
> Si de mi dependiera , estas máquinas de humo no existirían, las considero innecesarias.
> ...



Es cierto lo que comentas, exceptuando que las maquinas de humo comerciales no echan gotas al ambiente. De echo, una mmaquina de humo usada en determinados que lugares (por ejemplo una galería de arte) debe ser limpiada (la habitación) después de su uso, y los artículos muy sensibles ni siquiera deben exponerse a ese humo, ya que deja restos, porque el humo son partículas pequeñas, pero son partículas y demasiadas acumuladas en un mismo lugar puede dañar productos muy sensibles, como un cuadro o una pintura.


fabioosorio dijo:


> Eeee... está bueno don Monje lo del humo. Pero yo soy de la idea que el escenario se debe armar cerca de la parrilla, arreglar con el asador que cada tanto pinche un chorizo, y si más o menos tiene alma de músico o controlador de efectos, sabrá hacerlo en el momento oportuno.
> Va otro mensaje a moderación.



No entendí mucho, o siento compañero. Si te refieres si es una maquina de humo para un escenario, no lo es. Es solamente para grabar una toma de una videoclip y ambientar una escena.


----------



## Ronal samboy (Abr 23, 2022)

Mi maquina de humo se daño pero para no comprar otra, encontré una maquina vieja y le cambié el calentador de aluminio pero no funciona como antes ahora expulsa humo pero con liquido

¿Podría ser que el calentador no esté calentando lo suficiente?

¿Podría ser que el tuvo de cobre que usa ahora es más ancho?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 23, 2022)

O pueden ser todas las anteriores.

Podrias ser que no caliente lo suficiente, tanto por la resistencia, como por corte prematuro de algun sensor.

Fotos claras, iluminadas y enfocadas de la maquina.

En el foro se habló de una trampa para líquidos que se conecta a la salida, para justamente evitar que los líquidos continúen fuera de la maquina


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 23, 2022)

Ronal samboy dijo:


> Mi maquina de humo se daño pero para no comprar otra, encontré una maquina vieja y le cambié el calentador de aluminio pero no funciona como antes ahora expulsa humo pero con liquido
> 
> ¿Podría ser que el calentador no esté calentando lo suficiente?
> 
> ¿Podría ser que el tuvo de cobre que usa ahora es más ancho?


Hola , ese problema es síntoma que no alcanza a calentar el líquido , pasa muy rápido .
Cómo dijeron , fotos detalladas y lo más clara posible , también del protector de sobre temperatura a ver a cuántos grados "corta"algo igual al de la imagen (o igual digamos jajaja jajaja ja jaja jaja jajaja )  ,que en la imagen es una máquina de humo


----------



## Nicolas16 (Abr 23, 2022)

cerevro dijo:


> yo creo que lo del hielo seco es lo mas facil, lo que te indica marcelo es verdaderamente verdadero intenta el manejo del recipiente y del conducto del humo ,  lo del agua y el hielo seco es extremadamente facil.-



Pero el humo de hielo seco no produce dioxido de carbono? podrias sentir una sensacion de asfixia creo si te expones mucho


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 23, 2022)

Nicolas16 dijo:


> Pero el humo de hielo seco no produce dioxido de carbono? podrias sentir una sensacion de asfixia creo si te expones mucho


No creo que te conteste. hace 10 años que no entra en el foro.

No se si diría que el hielo seco produce dióxido de carbono ya que esta echo de dióxido de carbono.


----------



## Ronal samboy (Abr 24, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> O pueden ser todas las anteriores.
> 
> Podrias ser que no caliente lo suficiente, tanto por la resistencia, como por corte prematuro de algun sensor.
> 
> ...


Me puedes enviar ese comentario de la trampa para el líquido por favor, gracias por ayudarme me sirvió mucho


locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola , ese problema es síntoma que no alcanza a calentar el líquido , pasa muy rápido .
> Cómo dijeron , fotos detalladas y lo más clara posible , también del protector de sobre temperatura a ver a cuántos grados "corta"Ver el archivo adjunto 281249algo igual al de la imagen (o igual digamos jajaja jajaja ja jaja jaja jajaja )  ,que en la imagen es una máquina de humo


Perfecto entonces debo ponerle un tubo menos ancho o regular la entrada de líquido a la resistencia


----------



## J2C (Abr 24, 2022)

.







Ronal samboy dijo:


> Me puedes enviar ese comentario de la trampa para el líquido por favor, gracias por ayudarme me sirvió mucho
> .....



Pues @Ronal samboy empieza a leer todo el thread/hilo y lo encontraras con todos los detalles.


Acaso esperas que lo busquemos nosotros mientras tu a 4 manos te r.... ??




Salu2.-


----------



## Ronal samboy (Abr 24, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ajajajajaajj soy  nuevo en este foro y no se como manejarlo, gracias por tu respuesta ......


----------



## J2C (Abr 24, 2022)

Ronal samboy dijo:


> ajajajajaajj soy  nuevo en este foro y no se como manejarlo, gracias por tu respuesta ......



Ya que eres newbie dale una leida *a esto* (haz click).




Salu2.-


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2022)

Ronal samboy dijo:


> Me puedes enviar ese comentario de la trampa para el líquido por favor, gracias por ayudarme me sirvió mucho
> 
> Perfecto entonces debo ponerle un tubo menos ancho o regular la entrada de líquido a la resistencia


Noooooo ,el problema seguirá igual , falta temperatura ,si reducido el caudal , mejora un poco pero no soluciona nada 
Fotos ,por favor de lo anterior , y de lo que cambiaste 
El caudal de la bomba también influye , en el defecto


----------



## unmonje (Abr 25, 2022)

No se si notaron que muchos equipos de humo profesionales, usan un *chiclér ó chicler* en la salida, para regular la salida de humo.
Es una pieza fundamental para que parte del liquido no salga sin haber sido calentado lo suficiente.
Lo bueno de esto es que, los hay de muchas medidas (como los que se usan en las hornallas de las cocinas) y que permiten regular a voluntad.
Esto mismo se podría repetir y realizar en la salida de la bomba de glicerina, para regular el caudal.

*Si el caudal es insuficiente,* se puede agrandar ligeramente el orificio de la pieza de bronce con un *"Calisuar" *
Recuerden que la mezcla básica es :
 1/3 de agua destilada, 1/3 de alcohol al 85% y 1/3 de glicerina líquida.
Los colorantes y perfumes solo tienden a arruinar la máquina a largo plazo pero queda al gusto de cada quien y  en este caso,
cada 10 usos, es recomendable limpiar la máquina con 1 sección  de 15% de vinagre blanco y 85% de agua destilada para quitar las incrustaciones, hasta que todo se evapore.
NO ES RECOMENDABLE QUE LA MAQUINA SE QUEDE SIN LIQUIDO por ende, cuando quede apenas liquido en el botellón, es recomendable apagarla. Nada de poner sensores en el resto de la máquina.

 (nos pusimos muy Franceses) 
CHICLER





Calisuar


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 27, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No se si notaron que muchos equipos de humo profesionales, usan un *chiclér ó chicler* en la salida, para regular la salida de humo.
> Es una pieza fundamental para que parte del liquido no salga sin haber sido calentado lo suficiente.
> Lo bueno de esto es que, los hay de muchas medidas (como los que se usan en las hornallas de las cocinas) y que permiten regular a voluntad.
> Esto mismo se podría repetir y realizar en la salida de la bomba de glicerina, para regular el caudal.
> ...


Hola querido amigo , exacto como tú dices , aunque no todas traen , esa de la foto que Postie no trae , ya que su capital es de 0,5mm de diámetro interno .
En el caso que pase mucho líquido y no evapore , es todo lo contrario con el "chiclet" , y es reducir el diámetro para frenar un poco el líquido y dar más tiempo a que evapore


----------

